# How do I...



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

...get a LHS going...??

So I posted my original question in the Oval stuff, because that's the direction I'd like to go.

Ok, this may sound kinda silly...but....

"I have a dream" 

There are only but a *very* few hobby shops in my local area. One is more of a "camera/photo" place, that also carries some model trains and plastic. Their R/C car stuff is limited to RTR off-road stuff. It's a 36-mile drive.

One carries "all model-related" stuff with the exception of trains. Boats, planes, cars, ships, plastic, paint, etc. R/C stuff is mostly RTR offroad nitro monster trucks. This place is about a 25 mile drive.

Another one is a smaller place, and again, carries a lil' bit of everything - mostly RT offroad mini's and micros. It's a 20+ mile drive.

Another shop is about 45 miles away. I think it's the best in the area for actual R/C racing stuff, but again, mostly RTR's, touring cars and offroad stuff, and I've only ever seen two oval kits on the shelves. This place actually holds R/C racing once a month for oval on the parking lot.

So here's my "dream":

There's a piece of property literally just around the corner, with two buildings on it, that's been sitting for sale for well over two years. One building, I think, would make an excellent hobby shop. It's got a pretty good-sized piece of property with a decent-sized asphalt parking lot. The second building looks like a warehouse type, that could present itself as an indoor racing facility, but I haven't looked all that closely at it to tell. I hate to see the trend of having to buy your oval stuff online all the time because there's nowhere else to get it locally. When the Whip was here, that place would draw some excellent crowds, both spectators and racers. My "dream" is to see another PERMANENT R/C racing facility here in central Florida with a decently-stocked shop, to cater to all types of asphalt/on-road/oval racing, instead of the current trend of "RTR" offroad nitro stuff, which can be run just about anywheres. BUT...I wouldn't want to *exclusively* sell JUST R/C stuff. I was thinking about slot cars, R/C planes, boats, and plastic kits, along with all of the accessories and supplies that go with each.

As far as I know, there's no oval racing here in central Florida, with the exception of the once-a-year 'Birds and the Speedway Spectacular, which is still a good hour and a half away up in Daytona. With the exception of the aforementioned parking-lot oval racing, there is no "permanent" oval racing facility within a two-hour drive of here. There's tracks down in Bradenton, carpet at Minn-Reg in the St. Pete area, I believe there's a place down in Ft. Lauderdale now, and Jacksonville. I know of only one dirt oval within a decent drive up in Ocala, I think.

This location is in the theme-park resort area of US 192, I-4, and US 27, with several hotels and resorts nearby. My goals, I guess, would be to host nationally-known onroad, oval, and dirt oval racing events, along with weekly-type shows.

So..I guess what I'm asking is...

Where do I start?? I certainly don't have any $$$ to even really start with, I mean, *at all*. I was out of work all summer long, and had a lot of time on my hands. I even went so far as to "build a Web site" on my computer...LOL I want to get some guides on how start my own business, where to get startup money from, etc., things like that...I'm not a businessman by any means. But like I've said...it's a dream of mine to get this thing going someday. If anyone can provide any insight on how I should go about this, please feel free to advise 

Thanks.

Y'all're great!

Jimmy McKinley


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

well first off you need to get funds. and that is going to be tough. I suggest business partners. obviously your on the right track by posting in the hobbytalk forum. see if anyone else strongly shares your dream. and get the funds to buy the building and then your going to need even more money to buy shelfs and registers. but i suggest looking around at stores going out of business and seeing how much can be robed to put into your shop. then you will need to get yourself set up with utilities and so fourth blah blah blah lets get to the fun stuff. call up a few major distributors and see if they are interested in letting you become a hobby distributor. call tower and call horizon both large distributors. and with luck they will set you up with some sort of package deal and you will be on your way. but you have the right idea by making your hobby shop about everything. don't just narrow it down to cars. do everything that will attract a larger audience. and hosting events and such can also attract customers and fund your new shop. 

BEST OF LUCK
Sean Scott


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Visit Horizon and Great Planes websites and see what it takes to qualify to become a dealer. If you aren't in a commercial area don't bother. They are real hardbutts about this. Trust me, I know. 

From what it sounds like you want to do you might consider playing the lottery.  Of course I'm not having and luck with that myself.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Getting started*

If this is something you are really interested in doing, You need to have a business plan. A plan of action. Check out the building and see what is involved. What condition is the building in? How much work would be involved in getting it up to the condition needed to run a business out of it? 
Find some friends that want to get involved. See if between all of you, you can come up with the funds to get started. At 1st, you might just want to open the track with support from a hobby shop.
If you do this with friends... agree upon responsibilities... the put it in writing as a legal document. 
If you look on Hobby Town USA about a franchise, the recommend you have at least $350,000 to get started. 
There is a lot involved.... do you have the time, money to invest to get started and KEEP it going? 
No offense... but ask yourself... How is your business sense? Do you have an idea of what is involved in running a hobby shop or a track? 
The track is an easier endeavor.. but still a lot involved as far a time and money.
Dan


----------

